# Is it possible to use DirecTV RCA DVR40 Tivo to record FTA channels?



## pirozhok (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm a newbie with couple simple questions:

1. Can i use RCA DVR40 Tivo w/o Tivo subscription service, just as a HDD recorder to record broadcast or FTA channels?
2. Is it possible to use that Tivo to capture from external video source (like VCR)?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no on both counts


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can keep DirecTV for your pay TV channels, and just watch real FTA direct.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Please search next time. These questions only get asked and answered 2-3 times a week in the various subforums here.


----------

